# looking for pictures of multicats.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if anyone has close up pictures of Damen Multicats, Euro Carrier's or any pictures of Multicats.
any pictures would be greatly appreciated.

I have a pic of a Euro Carrier below.

Thank You.

happy new year to all shipsnostalgia members.


----------



## intrepid (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Tony, if you search marine traffic for Northern Falcon, Northern Kestrel and Northern Peregrine we have upload quite a few pictures.


----------



## intrepid (Apr 18, 2007)

falcon+kestrel are eurocarrier 2209 and peregrine is a eurocarrier 2611


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you intrepid.


----------



## p.d. (Aug 13, 2007)

*Morag M.*

Multi cat Morag M in Swansea this week,don't know if it's the sort that you're interested in?.


----------



## 97403ixion (Feb 8, 2012)

Couple of pictures I took of YOGI on my local beach having repairs carried out!


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

yes thank you all for the pics they are all good.


----------



## Gordy Connor (Nov 18, 2013)

I am just about to join a euro at 3211, will be taking pictures, will post when I can, looking forward to it, joining in Democratic Republic of Congo, I am joining the Meibion Island owned by Holyhead Towing


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello Gordy.
that would be good, yeah i have seen pictures of the Meibion island on their website. 
have a great time over in the Democratic Republic of Congo.
Tony.


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Have a look at Delta Marine:

http://www.delta-marine.co.uk/photo-gallery/

UK Dredging have a couple:

http://www.ukdredging.co.uk/UKD_Fleet/UKD_Seahorse/


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thinks for the links lurch.


----------

